# Dodge County GA Club



## BorntoHunt1994 (Jun 11, 2020)

300 acre club in Dodge County looking for two members. Land consist of cut over with hardwood bottoms. Looking to add two people only to make a total of four people. Not looking to add two people plus the rest of the family. Land has been managed for the last 4 years and has only had two deer killed on it due to letting the bucks age and grow. Mature bucks and does will only be harvested. Low to hardly no hunting pressure on the tract of land beside it. A 143 inch 10 point was taken last year on it. 

Looking to add members that will work and participate in helping getting ready for hunting season and also help in keeping corn/pellets out all off season for the deer. Me and dad are the only other two that will be hunting the property. Club rules can be discussed upon all memberships being filled. Please pm me if you are interested. 

Dues: $1050 a year - insurance included


----------



## jwhuntjr (Jun 12, 2020)

Sir, Where in Dodge Co.are you located.? Any place to camp? Are you close to Milan? How many does are you looking to harvest? Are there any feeders or plots? This JWH


----------



## BorntoHunt1994 (Jun 12, 2020)

Near gresston. No camp. And I wouldn’t mind a couple does being taken off of the property but I don’t want to kill to many. There are feeders on the property and corn/pellets put out year round.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Jun 15, 2020)

Do you have any trail cam pictures of deer? Any turkeys and hogs on the lease?


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jun 19, 2020)

PM Sent


----------



## BorntoHunt1994 (Jun 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## jwhuntjr (Jun 25, 2020)

Still interested. Pls. let me know.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994 (Jun 26, 2020)

I Pmd you sir 


jwhuntjr said:


> Still interested. Pls. let me know.


----------



## Turkey hunter 1981 (Jul 10, 2020)

Is it 


BorntoHunt1994 said:


> 300 acre club in Dodge County looking for two members. Land consist of cut over with hardwood bottoms. Looking to add two people only to make a total of four people. Not looking to add two people plus the rest of the family. Land has been managed for the last 4 years and has only had two deer killed on it due to letting the bucks age and grow. Mature bucks and does will only be harvested. Low to hardly no hunting pressure on the tract of land beside it. A 143 inch 10 point was taken last year on it.
> 
> Looking to add members that will work and participate in helping getting ready for hunting season and also help in keeping corn/pellets out all off season for the deer. Me and dad are the only other two that will be hunting the property. Club rules can be discussed upon all memberships being filled. Please pm me if you are interested.
> 
> Dues: $1050 a year - insurance included


still available I'm interested


----------



## BorntoHunt1994 (Jul 12, 2020)

Membership full. Thank you GON


----------

